# فحص وتشخيص الات حفر الأسنان.



## شكرى محمد نورى (4 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .

مما لا شك فيه أننا نجد أن هناك إستثمارات ضخمة أنفقت ومازالت تنفق لإنشاء وتشييد مؤسسات ومراكز تخصصية للأسنان وما تحويه هذه المؤسسة من أدوات ومعدات ، وذلك نظراً لما لها من أهمية كبيرة فى حياة الإنسان وصحته ، ويؤكد ذلك أننا أصبحنا فى عصر يقاس فيه رقى الدول بمقدار ما تضمنه الدولة من مؤسسات كما وكيفا. وإذا لم تعطى العناية الكافية واللازمة للمحافظة على هذه المؤسسات والمراكز فسوف تقل كفاءتها وتنهار بسرعة.
ونقصد هنا بالعناية الكافية للصيانة الصحيحة والتشغيل السليم من قبل الاطباء فعلى سبيل المثال أي آلة لم تتم صيانتها وتشغيلها بالطريقة السليمة سوف يتوقع لها التلف السريع أى انتهاء عمرها الافتراضى مبكراً. وعليه وللحفاظ على أى جهاز أو آلة لابد من وجود قسم للصيانة بهذه المراكز يضم أكفأ العناصر وتكون مهمته التخطيط واعداد برامج الصيانة وتنفيذها ضماناً للحفاظ على الآلات وتحسين أدائها. و يجب أن نؤكد على أن مفهوم الصيانة أصبح هو الصيانة المستمرة التى تتم على جميع وحدات الاسنان ومعداتها و الأت اثناء عملها واثناء توقفها كإحتياطى لألة تعمل، وليست الصيانة بمفهومها القديم الذى للأسف الشديد مازال يطبق عندنا وهى الصيانة أو الإصلاح الذى يتم بعد حدوث عطل بالآلة.

والرابط التالي يبين كيفية الفحص وتشخيص الاعطال.
من كتاب (المدخل الى الات حفر الاسنان حتى الاحتراف )

البغدادي:55:


----------



## mtc.eng (5 مايو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا استاذ شكري وبارك الله فيك


----------



## المسلم84 (5 مايو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا 
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (8 مايو 2008)

شكرا على المرور لكن لم اجد سؤالا او استفسارا.

البغدادي


----------



## bioeng_2003 (13 مايو 2008)

الف شكر لك اخي العزيز علما باني اعمل في مجال الاسنان وفعلا المجهود الذي تقوم به كبير جدا ويدل على دراية وخبرة واسعه في هذا المجال من خلال المواضيع التي تكتبها في المنتدى
الف شكر وتحيه وسلامات


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (22 يونيو 2008)

bioeng_2003 قال:


> الف شكر لك اخي العزيز علما باني اعمل في مجال الاسنان وفعلا المجهود الذي تقوم به كبير جدا ويدل على دراية وخبرة واسعه في هذا المجال من خلال المواضيع التي تكتبها في المنتدى
> الف شكر وتحيه وسلامات



جزيل الشكر والتقدير على المرور والرد النبيل .

تقبل امتناني واحترامي.:56:

البغدادي:7:


----------



## عبدالله شاهين (22 يونيو 2008)

مشكوور كتير


----------



## المهندس بلكس (19 يوليو 2008)

رائع والى الامام ياعزيزي


----------



## bu3mmar (7 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا ع المعلومة الاخ بغدادي
للتو قد سئلت منك عن موقع يشرح صيانة معدات الاسنان ممكن تعطيني رابط لهذا الكتاب(المدخل الى الات حفر الاسنان حتى الاحتراف ) للتنزيل

ثانيا : اي مجال افضل مجال الاسنان ام المختبر الطبي؟ طبعا قصدي في الصيانة و حسب معلوملتي الناقصة مجال المختبر يوجد فيه تنوع اكثر ولكن من حيث سوق العمل بأي واحد تنصح

شكرا جزيلا و دمتم بود

صراحة تعبتك كثير 
مسامحة


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (7 أغسطس 2008)

مجال الصيانة في اجهزة ومعدات الاسنان افضل بكثير من جميع الاجهزة الطبية بلا منازع .

وبامكان الاشخاص الذين يعملون في هذا المجال ان يجنو من ثمار ما لذة وطاب ويكون دخلهم المادي في الدرجة الاولى 

بين جميع الاختصاصات .

البغدادي


----------



## wika (8 أغسطس 2008)

دمت لنا يابشمهندس شكرى


انت فعلا من منارات الهندسة البية التى تضئئ لنا طريق الهندسة الطبية الطويل والغامض

بارك اللله فيك


----------



## bu3mmar (9 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيك استاذ شكري
و جزاك الله خيرا على النصيحة الطيبة


----------



## حماده على لطفى (14 أغسطس 2008)

اخى العزيز الف شكر على هذه المعلومات لكن لى طلب بسيط رجاء تحديد اماكن بيع اجهزه صيانه الكونترا و اسعارها لو تعرف علما بانى من مصر و هذه الاجهزه لم ارهاه من قبل مع العلم انى اعمل فى الصيانه من 12 سنه


----------



## bu3mmar (20 أغسطس 2008)

هل هذا الكتاب يوجد على الانترنت للتحميل و جزاكم الله خيرا((المدخل الى الات حفر الاسنان حتى الاحتراف ))


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (22 أغسطس 2008)

الكتاب هو من تأليفي ولم يطبع لحد الأن بسبب ظروف العراق الأمنية .

واي سؤال في مجال الأت الحفر ولأي شركة عالمية انا جاهز .

تقبل اجمل الأمنيات .

البغدادي


----------



## bu3mmar (23 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خير الأستاذ شكري
انشاء الله تتمكن من طباعته في القريب العاجل و نستفيد منه
و نسأل الله أن يرد لكم الأمن و الأمان و العافية لأحبتنا في العراق


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (23 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا على دعائك .

البغدادي


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (23 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا على دعائك .

البغدادي


----------



## abuameer1970 (24 أبريل 2009)

والله اخ شكري 
يبدو انه على ما اعتقد ماجد العبد الله
لما غنى اغنية 
رهيب والله رهيب
كان يقصدك انت


----------



## علي المهندس (25 أبريل 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على المعلومة ولكن لدي إستفسار بخصوص الضاغط الهوائي لجهاز الاسنان حيث لدينا جهاز يعمل ولكن بدون دفع للهواء الى الات الحفر التي يستخدمها الطبيب أفيدونا جزاكم الله خيرا بأسرع ماتستطيعون لان الجهاز لمستشفى عام ومتوقف حاليا ولكم الشكر والتقدير


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (25 أبريل 2009)

تمت الاجابة عن سؤالك مسبقا في موضوع اخر (سؤال وجواب).


البغدادي


----------

